# Bodacious comes down with the Blues



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished the PBGFC inter-club yesterday (Sat). Started on a line down near the Dumping grounds. Picked up a 58.16 wally rightr off the bat. Continued fishing. Picked up a few more snakes. Round 1100, got a knockdown on the starboard rigger. Fish went down and popped back up on the way back. Jason fed it textbook. Fish on! Fish put on a nice display of jumps and wallers. Bo made short work of it. 100# rat blue.

Continued on. Hooked a 40+ dolphin. Hal hit it with the gaff, lure popped out and gaff pulled.







Back to trolling. Around 1315, big bite on the corner bait. 80 starts screaming. Fish dumps half a spool putting on a great show. It ran undwer a weeline. Jason jumped in and cleared the weeds by hand while I backed down. I stopped for that of course. He never touched the line either. Back on the fight. fish finally pops up behind the boat. Nice 300-350 class blue.

Well, the icemaker shut down, so we headed in. 6 hours fishing, 4 wallys and 2 blues. Not too friggin' bad.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats! nice work! Cant wait till this weekend.......


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Passed by you yesterday Wade....right near the pass.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You get my second "Holy Crap" of the week! and I don't give them out often! Good job!!


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

That's what I'm talkin about!!!!!! That'll get your offshore blood pumpin!!! Great job, thanks for the report!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Work guys


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Great catch!!! 

Why are the flags upside down?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

2 Blues down, many more to go......Well I guess you guys pretty much mopped up in the Inter-club...what else did everybody do?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not real sure what everyone else did Craig. Heard one other guy talking about a hookup, not call in on a catch though....


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Team Bodacious finds em once again. Congrats guys and thanks for giving the rest of us something to be jealous of.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Some more pics...


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

wade..........yall fishing this weekend?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> wade..........yall fishing this weekend?


I know for sure I'm not. I have to work and am on call.....


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Great Report!! Congrats


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to stick in there wade !!!!!


Hope to see you out there soon Buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

phil c said:


> Great catch!!!
> 
> Why are the flags upside down?


Upsidedown flags a sign of a release and not a kill....


----------

